# Hi from Switzerland



## Eureka (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello everyone!

My name is Stéphanie and I live in Switzerland. I work in a veterinary office (small animals only).

I already apologize for all my writing mistakes! 

I have 6 guinea pigs, and 2 horses: Ms Valentine Image ("Valentine"), a 20-year-old Quarter horse mare, and Luck Shines On You ("Twinkle"), a 2-year-old Paint horse mare.

Here are my girls:

Valentine









Twinkle


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Pretty horses! Welcome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

You must have a pretty good bond with Valentine  it's always lovely to see
and I love the colour you have on Twinkle
anyway Welcome and more pics are also welcomed


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Stephanie,

What lovely horses and how happy and healthy they look. It's obvious that they are lucky to be with such a caring owner as yourself. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Emmi (Nov 14, 2010)

Your horses are beautiful and happy-looking! I also like Twinkles color


----------



## Eureka (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for your messages! 

Here are some other photos of my girls:





















Twinkle when she was a baby


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So you ride Western? Is it popular in Switzerland? You look so natural going bridleless. Do you feel strange wearing Cowboy attire there?


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

beautiful horses! welcome to the forum. 
good to see western riding becoming popular in europe. =)


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome! Oh my gosh, if twinkle goes missing dont its not me (joking) hehe she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Bonanza ChasinChrome (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome! I am new as well, joined a couple of weeks ago. You have lovely horses, but Twinkle is just gorgeous! Of course I am partial to paints though.


----------



## Eureka (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! 




tinyliny said:


> So you ride Western? Is it popular in Switzerland? You look so natural going bridleless. Do you feel strange wearing Cowboy attire there?



Yes I ride western! It's not that common around here but it's beginning to become popular! I don't feel strange wearing cowboy stuff, not at the shows anyway :lol: and I really like it, I love everything western and I absolutely adore the US... :wink:


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Stéphanie, 
What part of Switzerland are you from? I am Swiss as well but living in Canada.
You have beautiful horses! 
I look forward to hearing more about them!

Gruessli us Canada


----------



## Eureka (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks!
I'm from the french speaking part, near Lausanne 
And you, where are you from?


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

I've only been to Lausanne once but loved it!
Funny, when you live in Switzerland, driving more than 30 min is outrageous! Here we drive an hour just to go get groceries! Talking about broadening your horizon! :lol:
 
I'm originally from Lucern. Well, a tiny town on the outskirts.

Have I mentioned yet that I find Twinke absolutely STUNNING?


----------



## Eureka (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah I know it drives me nuts, people don't realize how stupid it is, they don't want to drive 30 minutes to go somewhere! It's such a small country :lol:


----------

